# Culpepper



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

They say that Daunte might actually play the first pre-season game this year. I think that would be a huge mistake just to prove a point, but if he truly is ready, like him or hate him, that would be a heck of an accomplishment. I always liked Daunte for the Vikings but I sure got tired of his trade me tirades and then changing his mind while he was going thru rehab.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I want to see how many fumbles he has this season. Maybe the hot weather in Miami will help him hold onto the ball better! :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> They say that Daunte might actually play the first pre-season game this year. I think that would be a huge mistake just to prove a point, but if he truly is ready, like him or hate him, that would be a heck of an accomplishment.


That would be a huge accomplishment for him. I am very curious to see how good of a QB he will be when he doesn't have Moss AND the ability to run over defenders.

P.S. I still hate the Vikes! GO PACK GO !!!! ~ Oh, and I'm trying to convince my lovely wife to celebrate our 1st anniversary at Lambeau this fall !!! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Your wife is a West Fargo girl.................She is way to smart to do something dumb like that!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> Your wife is a West Fargo girl


Was a WF girl..........but very well could be again if all works out with our jobs.



djleye said:


> She is way to smart to do something dumb like that!!!!


She was smart enough to marry me :wink: :eyeroll: uke: .......hopefully she'll be smart enough to watch the Pack at Lambeau ! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

djleye .....must be tough living in a city that calls it's sports teams the Packers. :huh:


----------



## eddy07 (Mar 1, 2006)

least the wf packers actually win football championships :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

WF, where the sun always shines, the water table is low, and we get West Acres tax money for our school system!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :beer:

Thank You Clayton Lodoen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (mayor of WF way back when)


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> West Acres tax money for our school system!!!!!!


Hmmmm, I think they need to raise their taxes or hire better teachers! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Totally kidding! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

OUCH............Don't make me show that comment to your wife!!!


----------

